# [CruisersNetworkOnline] BOLO For Missing Sailor 32 NM West of Marco Island, Florida



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Posted in support of Glenn Tuttle's efforts. I will update when it is available.*

The USCG St Petersburg, FL has asked the public's assistance in locating Mr. Jim Clauson, age 73, who evidently went overboard from his 17' sailboat sometime between the hours of 0724 hrs EDT, 09 Mar 2020 and 1910 hrs EDT, 09 Mar 2020, approximately 32 NM West of Marco Island, Florida.

Mr Clauson put out a SPOT message from position 25 19.9 N / 082 28.0 W at 0724 hrs, and his boat was located 26 miles from that location at position 25 19.1 N / 082 28.0 W at 1910 hrs without Mr. Clauson aboard. He was believed to be wearing an orange West Marine PFD.

All vessels or anyone with information regarding this event should contact USCG St Petersburg at telephone number 727-824-7506.

Very Respectfully,

Glenn Tuttle
Boatwatch.org
[email protected]
941-456-5070
Glenn Tuttle - Moderator
Cruisers Network Online
Serving the Cruising Community since 2006
[email protected]


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

The search was called off yesterday.

https://www.news-press.com/story/ne...rd-suspends-search-missing-sailor/5040957002/


----------

